# coal tar epoxy



## paintandrepair.net (Oct 25, 2010)

hello i have a customer who wants me to paint a overhead steel support structure near saltwater.the product he wants to use is coal tar epoxy he had good luck with it many years back.im familiar with most products but not this one. knowing only the obvious that its two component and tar based. my sw rep wasnt any help,so i need advice on like where to purchase it pricing,airless for job,tip size etc. any advice would be welcome thank you mike


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

I spent 4 years doing industrial painting and used tar based epoxies. They are brilliant for corrosion but are toxic as all hell. Keep your skin clean as it burns.
Yes it is 2 part based product and in Australia it is made by Wattyl paints. Here is a site in the USA 
http://www.themanstoreonline.com/Krylon-Coal-Tar-Epoxy-p/krylon coal tar epoxy.htm

Its an awesome product. Just keep safe as it is extremely toxic.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

P and R,

Col Tar epoxies are being phased out as I understand it. Also, these coatings are designed to be immersed. if not, they tend to chalk and become brittle.
You may want to consider a polyamide epoxy for the environment you're suggesting. These too will chalk with prolong exposure to sun, but will hold up better then Col Tar. If you need to retain an esthetic value to the structure, top coat the epoxy with an aliphatic polyurethane.

Sherwin Williams industrial line should have a coating system that will work for your needs.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Coat tars require a white metal blast on steel. Yes they are being phased out. Great for ship hulls. An epoxy mastic requires less surface prep and will generally not lift existing coatings because of the high solids content. It will chalk in the presence of UV. Top coat with an aliphatic for UV, chalk, chemical, and abrasion resistance.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

My father in law is a longshoreman. All the longshoremen who worked in the coaltar warehouse back in the day died pretty young from various cancers. But they all got cancer, from the coal tar


----------

